# Nice Dupe list



## perlanga (May 9, 2008)

Hi everyone, I don't know if you guys have seen this, but I decided to publish it. It's an extensive list of dupes for eyeshadows, blushes, and glosses.

MAC eyeshadows = Milani eyeshadows
MAC pigments = NYX Loose pigments
Stila eyeshadows = Prestige eyeshadows

Here's some more specific colors that I have used before:

MAC Satin Taupe eyeshadow = Rimmel All Over Pencil in Strength
MAC Sumptuous Olive eyeshadow = Milani Antiqued Gold eyeshadow
MAC Shroom eyeshadow = Jordana in Beige eyeshadow

And here are some more knockoffs that I know of:

**Blush*
NARS Orgasm blush = Milani Luminous, Cover Girl Rose Silk Cheeker, Mark Afterglo, Loreal's LE Front Page Peach
NARS Sin blush = Milani Temptation
Nars Deep Throat = Rimmel Apricot Blush
NARS Antibes Multiple = Wet 'n Wild #721 Scandalous
NARS Copacabana Multiple = Wet 'n Wild #724 Flirt
NARS Maldives Multiple = Wet 'n Wild Just Peachy
NARS Portofino Multiple = Wet 'n Wild #722 Coy
NARS South Beach Multiple = Wet 'n Wild Brazen Babe

**Eyeshadows*
MAC Bamboo = Wild and Crazy Wild Guava
MAC Brill = Wild &amp; Crazy Bahama Water
MAC Dark Soul pigment = Jane Clubbing
MAC Gorgeous Gold = Prestige Glitz C-157
MAC Juxt = Jane Rain Forest
MAC Lucky Green = Wet n' Wild Marquis
MAC Naked Lunch = Wet n' Wild Fine Wink
MAC Paradisco = Flirt! Feeling Hot
MAC Trax = Flirt! Glamourazzi
MAC Vellium = Wild and Crazy Lily Song
MAC Amber Lights = Milani Sun Goddess
MAC Black Tied = Jane Clubbing = Milani Storm
MAC Coppering = Milani Flare
MAC Dementhe, Steamy, Humid = Milani Clover
MAC Electric Eel = Milani Atlantis
MAC Guacamole = Milani Limbo Lime
MAC Jest = Milani Peachy Peach
MAC Juxt = Milani Garden Mist (juxt is lighter and yellower)
MAC Little Madame = Milani Illusion
MAC Mulch, Sable = Milani Java Bean
MAC Parfait Amour = Milani Enchantment
MAC Perverted Pearl = Milani Silver Bullet
MAC Pink Freeze = Milani Taffy
MAC Shale = Milani Icy Plum
MAC Silver Pigment = Milani Mercury
MAC Sketch = Milani Marooned
MAC Vanilla = Milani Snow Frost
MAC Vellum = Milani Moonlight
MAC Woodwinked = Milani Golden Bronze
Shu Uemura ME 945 = Caboodles Smooth
Shu Uemura P Brown 76 = Flirt Oh Please!
Stila Barefoot Contessa = Prestige Spark
Stila GoLightly = Jane Magical Mushroom eye shadow (discontinued), Milani Golden Bronze
Stila Grace = Ulta Plum Smoke
Stila Jade = Sally Girl China Doll (discontinued)
Stila Kitten = Wet n Wild Fine Wink, CoverGirl Champagne Eye Enhansers shadow, Sally Girl Silver Lining
Stila Sun = Prestige Champagne
Stila Twig = Milani Spice
Urban Decay Acid Rain = Prestige Wasabi
Urban Decay Asphyxia= Milani Enchantment
Urban Decay Midnight Cowboy = Milani Sheer Sand
Urban Decay Mildew = Prestige Iguana
Urban Decay X = Ulta Sunlight

**Lipsticks/Lipglosses*
Chanel Blizzard Glossimer = Wet n' Wild Bronzeberry Gloss
Chanel Giggle Glossimer = Neutragena Chic gloss
Chanel Twinkle Glossimer = Prestige Alloy Vinylwear
Chanel Nude Liner = Max Factor Liner in Nude, Wet n' Wild #666
Clinique Black Honey Almost Lipstick = Maybelline Drippin Honey Wet Shine Lipstick
Lancome Simmer Juicy Tube= Lâ€™Oreal Strawberry Smoothie ColourJuice, Lâ€™Oreal Butterscotch Drop ColourJuice
MAC Dainty Cake Lipstick = NYC Firefly #306b
MAC High Tea Lipstick = Rimmel Airy Fairy, Milani Sheer Lipstick in Amaterro
MAC Lovechild Lipglass = Rimmel Snog Lipgloss
MAC Love Nectar Lusterglass= Milani Coral Shimmer Lipgloss
MAC Lust Lipglass= L'Oreal ColuorJuice in Passionfruit Squeeze
MAC Oh Baby Lipglass = Milani Serendipity Gloss
MAC Prrr Lipglass = L'Oreal ColourJuice in Mai Tai
MAC Plum Liner = Revlon Colorstay Plum liner
MAC Sequin Lipstick = Almay Sequin One Coat Lipstick
MAC Spice Liner = Wet nâ€™ Wild #666 or #712 Liner
NARS Orgasm Lipgloss = NYC Sungold Lipgloss, Mary Kate and Ashley Truly Lipgloss
NARS Pillow Talk Lipgloss = Rimmel Vinyl Lip Star in Be A Star
NARS Turkish Delight Lipgloss = Neutrogena MoistureShine in Groove
Scott Barnes Flossy Glossy in Meow = Neutrogena Groove Moistureshine
Stila Apricot Lipglaze =Prestige Fuzzy Navel Jet Stream Gloss
Stila Jane Lipstick = Rimmel Birthday Suit Lipstick

**Brushes*
MAC #187 Stippling Brush = Flirt! Skunk Brush


----------



## Aprill (May 9, 2008)

That is a nice list thanks!!


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the great list!!

And might I add another one:

Nars Orgasm Blush= Mark Good Glowing Blush in After Glow


----------



## *Gigi* (May 9, 2008)

oooh, good to know! thanks for the info!


----------



## tendresse (May 9, 2008)

great list, thanks for sharing, I jotted a few down for when I'm next at the drugstore


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 9, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## AprilRayne (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the great list!! 
And might I add another one:

Nars Orgasm Blush= Mark Good Glowing Blush in After Glow

That one's on there already!


----------



## chocobon (May 9, 2008)

Great list!! Thnx alot!!


----------



## andrrea (May 9, 2008)

I hate that Milani isn't sold where I live


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That one's on there already! I completely missed it!!


----------



## magosienne (May 9, 2008)

nice !! thanks ! too bad i can only get my hands on some prestige stuff.


----------



## amanda1210 (May 10, 2008)

awesome thanks!


----------



## Jessica (May 10, 2008)

wow....great list


----------



## Leza1121 (May 11, 2008)

Hi:

Great list. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Aquilah (May 11, 2008)

You can add: Nars Orgasm = theBalm Hot Mama (more pigmented and less shimmery though)


----------



## kellianne76 (May 11, 2008)

This list is so great.


----------



## missmolly (May 12, 2008)

Thanks so much for compiling this list! Will have to check a couple of these out!


----------



## kcam125 (May 12, 2008)

yay! can't wait to try some of these products out!!!!!


----------



## bulbul (May 12, 2008)

great list


----------



## AngelaGM (May 12, 2008)

Thanks so much for this great list!


----------



## Pat01 (May 12, 2008)

Anyone try to go to Makeupforlife.com, I don't see where the blog is, I must be blind!!


----------



## Adrienne (May 12, 2008)

LIPSTICK LOOKALIKES

Aveda

Original: Aveda Matte Huckleberry Lipstick

CopyCat: Bonne Bell Autumn Rose

Original: Aveda lipstick in Sheer Ambrosia

CopyCat: Clinique lipstick in Black Violet

Original: Aveda lipstick in Tupelo

CopyCat: Elke lipstick in Java

LIPSTICK LOOKALIKES

Avon

Original: Avon Triple Benefit Lipstick in Rosetone

CopyCat: Estee Lauder All-Day Lipstick in Rose Sapphire

Bobbi Brown

Original: Bobbi Brown Beige Gold Lipstick

CopyCat: L'Oreal Hip Honey

Original: Bobbi Brown Blackberry

CopyCat: Revlon SuperLustrous Blackberry

Original: Bobbi Brown Garnet Shimmer

CopyCat: MAC O

Original: Bobbi Brown Pinkberry Stain

CopyCat: Prestige Berry Stain

Original: Bobbi Brown Nude

CopyCat: Revlon Pro Neutrality Cream

Comments: The GB looks exactly like the BB but in a gloss. Results may vary.

Original: Bobbi Brown Raisin

CopyCat: L'Oreal Colour Supreme lipstick in Real Raisin

Comments: If you're not put off by the smell of L'Oreal lipsticks, (yuck!) you can snag a classy color for cheap.

Original: Bobbi Brown Redwood

CopyCat: Revlon Pro Burnished Cream

Bourjois

Original: Bourjois Beige Noir

CopyCat: Chanel Beige De Chanel

Chanel

Original: Chanel Beige De Chanel

CopyCat: Bourjois Beige Noir

Original: Chanel Berries

CopyCat: Jane Best of Berries

Original: Chanel Black Red

CopyCat: DCA #115

Original: Chanel Gold

CopyCat: Cosmetic Factory's 24 Karat

Original: Chanel Metallic Vamp Lipstick

CopyCat: L'Oreal Mica

Cosmetic Factory Metallique

Original: Chanel Midnight

CopyCat: Cosmetic Factory 12 a.m.

Original: Chanel Rouge Noir Lipstick

CopyCat: Wet'N'Wild Blackest Red

Original: Chanel Vamp

CopyCat: Wet'N'Wild Blackest Red

Christian Dior

Original: Christian Dior's Jazzy Brown

CopyCat: Lancome Raisinette or Matte Raisin

Original: Christian Dior's Rose Souffle lipstick

CopyCat: Loreal's Tendre Mauve (color riche)

Comments: Loreal's lipstick is THE SAME AS Dior's.It's the same--color, texture, scent/taste.

Clinique

Original: Clinique Berry Buff

CopyCat: Cover Girl Coco Blush

Original: Clinique Lipstick in Buff

CopyCat: Bonne Bell lip Gear Citrus City

L'oreal Tawny

Original: Clinique Black Honey Almost Lipstick

CopyCat: Bonne Belle Grapevine Whine lip gloss

Bonne Bell Grapevine Whine Lip-Lix

Bonne Bell Cin-a-Money

Prestige Sheer Grape

Aveda lipstick in Sheer Ambrosia

Original: Clinique Double Fudge Lipstick

CopyCat: Lord &amp; Berry Sheer Mocha

Original: Clinique Heather Plum

CopyCat: Almay Serene

Original: Clinique Nude Ice

CopyCat: Jane Megabites in Pineapple Delight

Original: Clinique Sweet Honey

CopyCat: Jane lipstick in Rosy Outlook

Original: Clinique Tenderheart

CopyCat: Natural Glow Wood Hyaicinth

Elizabeth Arden Breathless

Cover Girl

Original: Cover girl -spice it up

CopyCat: Jane flipstick #3 Solar flare

Elke

Original: Elke Tribal

CopyCat: Stila Ina

Elizabeth Arden

Original: Elizabeth Arden Breathless

CopyCat: Clinique Tenderheart

Estee Lauder

Original: Estee Lauder Baby Shimmer

CopyCat: DCA #113

Original: Estee Lauder Bare Buff

CopyCat: Maybelline Nude Lipstick

Original: Estee Lauder Double Matte Lipstick

CopyCat: Cover Girl's Self-Renewing Lipstick in Toasted Almond

Comments: The Estee Lauder lipstick is $15.00, opposed to the CG lipstick with is about $4.00.

Original: Estee Lauder Inocence

CopyCat: The Cosmetic Factory's Naive

Original: Estee Lauder All-Day Lipstick in Rose Sapphire

CopyCat: Avon Beyond Color Triple Benefit Lipstick in Rosetone

Original: Estee Lauder Sheer blackberry (Lipblush)

CopyCat: Origins Bite Your Lips in Raspberry

Original: Estee Lauder Sheer Bronze(Lipblush)

CopyCat: Origins Bite Your Lips in Brownberry

(a tiny, tiny difference

Original: Estee Lauder Sheer Ruby (Lipblush)

CopyCat: Garden Botanika Sheer Lipcrayon in Sheer Garnet (discontinued)

Origins Bite Your Lips in Strawberry

Garden Botanika

Original: Garden botanika Apple Blossom

CopyCat: Prestige beigy pink

Original: Garden Botanika Saffron

CopyCat: Nat Robbins Rosewood

Original: Garden Botanika Sheer Sheer Garnet Lip Crayon (DISCONTINED)

CopyCat: Estee Lauder Lipblush in Sheer Ruby

Original: Garden Botanika Sassafras Lip Crayon

CopyCat: MAC Lame

Original: Garden Botanika Walnut lip pencil

CopyCat: Origins Clovebud Sheer Stick

Guerlain

Original: Guerlain Jacinthe

CopyCat: Stila Carver

Hard Candy

Original: Hard Candy Pussy Cat Lipstick

CopyCat: Maybelline Pink Perle

Jane

Original: Jane's Night Shift

CopyCat: Revlon Super Lustrous Bold Berry

Lancome

Original: Lancome Exotique

CopyCat: L'oreal Brown Sugar

Original: Lancome Lilas Metallique Lipstick

CopyCat: Wet'N'Wild 548A

Original: Lancome Matte Raisin

CopyCat: Christian Dior Jazzy Brown

Original: Lancome platinum

CopyCat: jane's "go platinum

Original: Lancome Raisinette

CopyCat: Tropez's Buttered rum

Christian Dior Jazzy Brown

Original: Lancome Violine

CopyCat: Lord &amp; Berry's Intense Plum

Ethnique lipstick in #528

Victoria's Secret Black Plum

Revlon Violet Extreme

Comments: Ethnique cosmetics are found at Dollar Stores. The Ethnique is a bit drier and has a touch more red in it than the Violine. Unless you compare the two side by side, it's impossible to tell the difference.

Laura Mercier

Original: Laura Mercier Very Bitten

CopyCat: Jane Flipstick in Jammin'

Lorac

Original: LORAC Ashley

CopyCat: Bath &amp; Body Works 'Canyon'

MAC

Original: MAC Bubbles

CopyCat: Wet'N'Wild #516A

Original: MAC Carnal

CopyCat: Cargo Congo

L'OREAL Wine and Dine

Original: MAC Cherish

CopyCat: M Professionals Nameless

Original: MAC Cyber

CopyCat: Manic Panic's Black Witch

Original: MAC Del Rio

CopyCat: Cosmetic Factory Brazil

Necessites-LeeAnn

Original: MAC Delish

CopyCat: Wet'N'Wild Ice Cream

Original: MAC Desire

CopyCat: Professional Makeup Company (M) Venom

Original: MAC Diva

CopyCat: Jane's "Really Raisin

Comments: The Jane version is creamier &amp; you can't beat the price. ( $2.49)

Original: MAC Film Noir

CopyCat: L'Oreal Colour Endure Hot Fudge

Garden Botanika's CatTail

Original: MAC Flavour

CopyCat: Maybelline Nude Pink

Comments: Both are nude pink beige shades. Very similar.

Original: MAC Florien

CopyCat: Elke Classic Mauve

Original: MAC Freeze

CopyCat: Cosmetic Factory Chilly

Original: MAC Frenzy

CopyCat: Revlon Bamboo Bronze

Original: MAC Frou

CopyCat: Bonne Bell Vanilla Volts

Original: MAC Grid Lipstick

CopyCat: Bonne Bell LipGear in Traffic Jam

Original: MAC Haku

CopyCat: Wet n' Wild's lipstick #546-A

Comments: . A $1.50 compared to $14.50 is a real find.

Original: MAC Haze

CopyCat: M Professionals Wild Thing

Original: MAC Hyper

CopyCat: Revlon Granite

Original: MAC Lame

CopyCat: Prestige's Lipstick in Sorbet

Garden Botanika Lipcrayon in Sassafras

Original: MAC Lust

CopyCat: Maybelline Great Wear Silver Lilac

Revlon Virtual Violet

Original: MAC Media

CopyCat: M Professionals Indulgendence

Original: MAC Modum

CopyCat: Almay Malt

Original: MAC O

CopyCat: Bobbi Brown Garnet Shimmer

Original: MAC Odyssey

CopyCat: Bonne Bell Lip Gear in Berry Bash

Original: MAC Paramount

CopyCat: Necessities-MacDaddy

Garden Botanika's Mahogany

Original: MAC Pervette

CopyCat: Jane HipLips Pink Slip

Original: MAC Prism

CopyCat: Garden Botanika Rose Sage

Original: MAC Rubine

CopyCat: Cosmetic factory- Ruby Red

Original: MAC Spirit

CopyCat: Cosmetic Factory Angel

Original: MAC Touch

CopyCat: Jane Browned Down Red

TBS Vanillia stick

Original: MAC Twig

CopyCat: Avon Twig

Prestige VIP

Original: MACs Viva Glam II

CopyCat: Jane flipstick-Roseland

Maybelline Lipstick Great Wear Flesh

Original: MAC Wuss

CopyCat: Avon Spice

Wet 'n Wild--#547A

Original: MAC XS

CopyCat: Cosmetic Factory Extra

Wet 'n Wild--#506A

Manic Panic

Original: Manic Panic 'Tramp'

CopyCat: Lip Savvy 'Black Orchid'

Max Factor

Original: Max Factor Lipsilk #10

CopyCat: Max Factor lasting color in 'UV fusion'

OPI

Original: OPI How To Jamaica Million Lipstick

CopyCat: Wet'N'Wild Arctic

Origins

Original: Origins Bite Your Lips in Brownberry

CopyCat: Estee Lauder Lipblush in Sheer Bronze

Original: Origins Clovebud Sheer Stick

CopyCat: Garden Botanika Walnut lip pencil

Prescriptives Chocolate Kiss (discontinued)

Original: Origins Shimmer Stick in Ginger Ale

CopyCat: Lord &amp; Berry Lipstique in Glaze

Original: Origins Malt Stick

CopyCat: Maybelline Lip Express in Coffee Run

Original: Origins Bite Your Lips in Raspberry

CopyCat: Estee Lauder Lipblush in Sheer blackberry

Original: Origins Bite Your Lips in Strawberry

CopyCat: Estee Lauder Lipblush in Sheer Ruby

Prescriptives

Original: Prescriptives Blackberry Suede

CopyCat: Revlon's Blackberry

Original: Prescriptives Chocolate Kiss (Discontinued)

CopyCat: Origins Clovebud sheer stick

Original: Prescriptives Grape Stain Lipstick

CopyCat: Prestige Sheer Grape

Original: Prescriptives Mystery Lipstick

CopyCat: Almay Anti-Chap lipcolor in Softly

Revlon

Original: Revlon Glossing

CopyCat: Wet 'n' Wild Lipstick 541 Nouvelle

Original: Revlon Super Lustrous Bold Berry

CopyCat: Jane's Night Shift

Smashbox

Original: Smashbox Smashing Nude

CopyCat: Elke Oasis

Stila

Original: Stila Andi Lipstick

CopyCat: MAC Hyper

Revlon Granite

Original: Stila Carver

CopyCat: Guerlain Jacinthe

Original: Stila Helen

CopyCat: Prestige Nuts lipstick

Original: Stila Ina

CopyCat: Elke Tribal

Original: Stila Luce Lipstick

CopyCat: Cover Girl Raisin Glaze

Revlon Deep Nude

Jane's Browned Down Red

NatRobbins Brandywine

Original: Stila Piaf Lipstick

CopyCat: Clinique Black Lily

Original: Stila Robin

CopyCat: Naturistics mechanical lipliner in nude

Three Custom Color Specialists

Original: Three Custom Color Specialists Cool Salmon

CopyCat: Max Factor's Silksticks #50

Original: Three Custom Color Specialists Cool Brown

CopyCat: Nat Robbins "Coffee"

Original: Three Custom Color Specialists Cool Brown

CopyCat: Max Factor's Sepia

Urban Decay

Original: Urban Decay Gash

CopyCat: Revlon Street Wear All Over Pencil in Blood

Look-a-Likes


----------



## klwilson1972 (May 21, 2008)

Great List! I putting a copy in my purse


----------



## MACGin (May 21, 2008)

That's a great list! Thanks!


----------



## alicia8406 (May 22, 2008)

I love dupe lists! Luckily I have many of those bargain brand knockoffs!


----------



## kcam125 (May 24, 2008)

I cannot wait to try out some of these goodies!!!! I just don't know where to start!!!


----------



## La_Mari (May 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can add: Nars Orgasm = theBalm Hot Mama (more pigmented and less shimmery though) I was about to add that! I saw it today, more product, more pigment, and less $ than Orgasm.


----------



## kcam125 (Jun 7, 2008)

i can't wait to try out some of these dupes!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice list!


----------



## vesna (Jun 27, 2008)

Great lists. I'm all for saving a bit of money wherever I can. I'm really gutted though that I can't get Milani in the UK. Or at least that I know of. I've heard so many good things about this brand. I'd really like to try some of their stuff out.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty neat!


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks now I know which Milani shadows to pick up


----------



## blitzandglitz (Aug 14, 2008)

the list is super awesome!


----------



## ricababyy (Aug 14, 2008)

This is soo helpful!


----------



## ryoko2008 (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh thank you so much. this is what I looking for.


----------



## Litabear (Jun 4, 2010)

Original: Clinique Nude Ice

CopyCat: Jane Megabites in Pineapple Delight

Can't seem to find anywhere.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 22, 2011)

Just came across Temptalia's dupe list this morning. It's VERY extensive. Hope to see perlanga add more especially of the stuff not listed on Temptalia's site. Need more dupes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 22, 2011)

I just checked it out and its got some really good comparisons on there!!!!!  WOO HOO!!!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 23, 2011)

I know, right? I wish I would have found that list before and don't ever recall seeing it on her site before. Even her MAC dupe gallery is something I never saw before.

http://gallery.temptalia.com/


----------



## Hikeeba (Jul 11, 2012)

That IS a brilliant list! Do you know of a dupe for MAC Sheer Shimmer Norwegian Wood?


----------

